# pre-cat



## hoolardacciden (Apr 4, 2011)

New to forum. A wealth of great info. have a ? about pre-cat replacement. Just picked up a 2003 Altima SL 2.5 and I am concerned about pre-cat failure issue. I want to replace it possibly with a header. 

Only problem is I'm in NY and NY does a visual inspection. I thought about saving the heat shield from pre-cat and using it to disguise the header LOL. I am also looking at after market pre-cat's and am wondering if anyone has gone that route and are they better than the original. Or am I going to be back at square one. 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Again great forum. Keep up the good work.
Tom


----------

